# Seriously had no idea how neurotic a goat in heat can be!



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

First time dealing with heat cycles. Spent 45 minutes and two trips to the barn before one of my does finally came in last night. Tonight I closed everyone in when I milked to avoid the same issue. She's in there climbing the walls, bleating, printing her teeth and looks like she hasn't eaten. My other two were in heat a couple weeks ago, but this one tops the two of them together, LOL! I have no plans breeding her because I think she's underweight, but if this continues, I may change my mind!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aren't they great!  Some people are lucky to have goats with "silent" heats. My goats are not 
silent when they cycle! At least it only lasts a few days!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It doesn't last long.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol! They can be... Yes they can. I have a few silent ones. And most scream Bloody Mary !


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, I know what you mean.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My weanlings are in heat now. Wow, talk about obnoxious and neurotic, OMG! They scream, climb the stalls, try to run by me when I bring hay into their stall, try to jump out of the stall....grrrrrr. If I could find a decent Lamancha buck to breed them too (the Manchas are the worse, the 1 Nubian isn't a problem at all!) I would. I was going to wait til next season just because I don't want 9 milkers next spring, or all the kids that go with it, but I can't stand any more of this, and I'm not sure the stall walls can hold out much longer!


----------



## GlassvilleDairyGoats (Jun 1, 2014)

I have oberhasli & nubians and ALL of mine have silent heats, I almost wish that ws not the case because it is WAY harder to get theirheat cycles down pat!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

The one goat I want to breed right now has completely silent heats. I just left her at the breeder for as long as it takes, because I have no idea when she comes in. The doelings are a different story. One sounds like she's dying and the other I just want to kill for being such a loud, loud PITA :lol: They try to break into the garage (which is also the way out of their fence since my husband super-reinforced the gates, making them non-functional). And my Alpine actually flirts with my husband :? We don't even have a buck nearby, so I can't imagine what they'd act like with one of those around :lol:


----------



## WildIris (May 29, 2014)

I have three mini nubian does, and they all have silent heat cycles. The only problem is that the buck goes nuts and bleats all the time. hlala:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:laugh::laugh: That is funny.

I am pretty lucky, my girls are not loud at all, but when the buck is close they are a bit louder and they are such a tease.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have both...., and I think I appreciate my silent heaters better...;-)


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I like the silent ones... But it is nice to for sure know when a doe is in heat at times! 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine make me crazy because they are very quiet about their heats OR, worse yet, they act differently every time, so I never know WHAT to expect!


----------



## Ikkaya (Mar 23, 2014)

Well - this heat cycle seems over for now! I closed the gate to the field so they only had access to a smaller area and she could stand next to the buck pen. I was afraid she was going to go through the fence to the buck pen. She was standing there shaking and bleating away, driving the boys crazy, LOL! I just dried her up, but she still gets on the stand with everyone else for grain and the second night she went under it and stayed there, then ran back in the pen and tried to go over the wall. Hoping the next cycle is less eventful! Seriously, my other two were in heat together and they just stood out there fluttering together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

